# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Գժուկի նյութերից

## Moon

Ժողովուրդ ջան, եթե հիշում եք ես հարցումներ էի անում ծխող աղջիկների մասին: Հիմա ասեմ, որ նյութս պատրաստ է ու այն` ի ուրախություն ինձ, մեր ֆակուլտետի թերթի լավագույն հրապարակումների 2-րդ տեղն ա գրավել: Լօլ:ՈՒՌԱԱԱԱ :Tongue: 

Կարդացեք, հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել ձեր կարծիքները:

*Ծխող աղջիկը գայթակղի՞չ է կամ
“Քո միակ թերությունը չծխելդ է”*

“Ծխող աղջիկն այնքան հմայիչ է, որքան կույր տատիկն՝ ասեղ թելելսիս”,- նման կարծիք է հայտնել akumb.am-ի (հայկական ֆորում) անդամներից Մարիաննան։ Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք ծխող աղջիկների մասին, գայթակղի՞չ է աղջիկը ծխելիս, թե՝ ոչ։
Այս հարցը ակտիվ քննարկում են հայկական մի շարք ֆորումներում։
Սոնայի տասնութը նոր է լրացել։ Նա արդեն մի տարուց ավել է, ինչ ծխում է։ Ասում է, թե հասարակությունը բացասաբար է վերաբերվում, հաճախ “թարս”են նայում, բայց իրեն միևնույն է, ինչ կասեն. “Շրջապատիս ընկերներն էլ են բացասաբար վերաբերվում, բայց զուտ՝ իմ առողջության մասին մտածելով”։
Սոնան պատմում է, որ առաջին անգամ ծխել փորձելիս՝ ընդհանրապես չի հավանել, բայց ծխելու ուրիշ պատճառ է ունեցել.” Ընկերներս ծխում էին, ես էլ փորձեցի, ասում էի, էդ ինչ անիմաստություն ա։ Բայց սկսեցի ծխել մի տղայի պատճառով՝ նախկին ընկերս էր։ Ինձ ասում էր՝ քո միակ թերությունը չծխելդ է։ Ես էլ շատ էի սիրում իրան, համ էլ մեր հարաբերություններն էդ ժամանակ այդքան էլ լավ չէին։ Ինքը գտնում էր, որ այդպես ավելի գայթակղիչ եմ։ Բայց ինքը ինձ չի ստիպել”։
Հոգեբան Դավիթ Ամիրյանն ասում է, որ պատանեկության-չափահասության տարիքում ծխելու տեսանկյունից սկզբունքային տարբերություններ դժվար է դնել աղջիկների և տղաների միջև.” Այդ տարիքը ոչ գրագետ կարելի է անվանել պիժոնային տարիք։ Եթե այդ տարիքից դուրս ես գալիս, հասկանում ես, որ վնաս է, չես ծխում։ Եթե շարունակում ես ծխել, ապա այլ պատճառներ ունես։ Բայց դե պիժոնային տարիքում ծխում են միջավայրում ինքնահաստատվելու համար, 30 տարեկանի կողքին 18 տարեկան չզգալու համար, շրջապատից տարբերվելու համար կամ ուրիշների ազդեցության տակ են ընկնում։ Եթե ասում են խնդիրներ ունեմ կամ սթրես եմ ապրել, դրանք միայն ձևեր են”։
“Ծխելը հիմա իմ իմիջի մի մասն է։ Կարծում եմ ինքնահաստատման պահն անցել է ինձ մոտ”, ասում է Սոնան և ավելացնում, որ իր ծխելու մասին ծնողները չգիտեն.” Ես կաշխատեմ այնպես անել, որ չիմանան, դե, լավ չեն արձագանքի՝ չնայած մամաս 18 տարեկանից ծխում ա։ Մամաս ինձ համար շատ բաներում օրինակ է եղել։ Կարծում եմ իր կերպարը այնքան եմ սիրում, որ ներքուստ մնացել է այդ ազդեցությունը”։
Դավիթ Ամիրյանի կարծիքով պատանեկության-չափահասության տարիքում ծխում են նաև՝ ունենալով ինչ որ կերպար, որին ցանկանում են նմանվել.”Այդ կերպարը պարտադիր չի ծնողը լինի, կերպարը լինում է կամ իրական կամ էլ երևակայության արդյունք։ Ասենք կնոջ երևակայական ցանկալի կերպար”։
17-25 տարեկան արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներից 30 հոգու շրջանակներում մեր հարցումները ցույց տվեցին, որ 30-ից ուղիղ կեսը բացական կարծիք ունի ծխող աղջիկների մասին, 3 հոգի՝ դրական, իսկ 13 հոգի էլ անտարբեր է։ Ընդ որում չծխող տղաների 50%-ը բացասական կարծիք ուներ։ Այն հարցին, թե ինչու՞ բացասական, պատասխաններն այսպիսին էին՝ հայ աղջկան սազական չէ, կամքի ուժ չունի, աղջիկը խելացի չէ, այդպիսինները թեթևաբարո աղջիկներ են միայն, բերանից և վրայից վատ հոտ կգա և այլն։
Akumb.am-ում տղաներից շատերը հիշեցնում են թևավոր խոսքը՝ ծխող աղջկան համբուրելը նույնն է, ինչ համբուրելը մոխրամանը։ Աղջիկներից մեկն էլ պատասխանել էր՝ ծխող տղային համբուրելն էլ է նույնն, ինչ համբուրելը մոխրամանը։
Սոնան հաճախում է թենիսի և նշում է, որ ծխելը դժվարացնում է շնչառությունը.” Ես պրոֆեսիոնալ թենիսով եմ զբաղվել, բայց հիմա սիրողական է: Դա ամենակարևորը չէ իմ կյանքում, պարզապես շարունակելու եմ հաճախել պարապունքների”։
Բժշկուհի Տաթև րիգորյանն ասում է, որ ծխելն ազդում է ոչ միայն մարդու առողջության վրա, այլև արտաքինի.” Մաշկի գույնը կարող է փոխվել, ատամներն են դեղնում, մաշկի էլաստիկության վրա է ազդում։ Սպորտով զբաղվել և ծխել, նշանակում է մի կողմից նպաստել առողջությանը, այսինքն իմունիտետն է բարձրացնում, մկանային ցավերից ազատում, մյուս կողմից էլ ծխելով՝ թոքերն են ախտահարվում ծխախոտում  առկա մոտ 400 ախտահանող նյութերից”։
Ի՞նչ են կարծում տղաները, գայթակղի՞չ է աղջիկը ծխելիս, թե՝ ոչ։ Մեր հարցումները ցույց տվեցին, որ 30 հոգուց 10-ը գտնում են, որ մասամբ է գայթակղիչ, 3-ը՝ լիովին, 17-ը՝ ոչ, բոլորովին։
Akumb.am-ում հիմա էլ ընթացող հարցումների արդյունքները հետևյալն են։ Քվեարկողների 6%–ը լիովին համաձայն է, որ աղջիկը ծխելիս գայթակղիչ է, 39%-ը՝ մասամբ է համաձայն, իսկ 55%-ը պատասխանում է՝ ոչ, բոլորովին։
Akumb.am-ի անդամներից Kuk-ն ասում է.” Ընդհանրապես հաճելի չի, բայց որ Միշել Պֆայֆերին ծխելուց եմ տեսնում, ուզում եմ բռնեմ, սիրեմ”։ Մեկ այլ անդամ Chiburgen-ը նշում է.” Հեռվից գայթակղիչ կարող է լինել, բայց երբ հոտ է գալիս, տհաճ է”։
Սոնան կարծում է, որ ծխող աղջիկն իրոք գայթակղիչ է.” Դա ազդում է տղաների վրա, որոշակի շրջապատի վրա, դե, կողմնակի հնարք է գրավելու։ Դե ինձ մոտ էլ հիմնականում դրանից սկսվեց ծխելը”։
Հոգեբան Դավիթ Ամիրյանը կարծում է, որ գայթակղության մեջ կա ճշմարտություն.” Դա բավական անհատական է։ Այն թե ինչպես է աղջիկը ձեռքում պահում ծխախոտը, ծուխը թողնում, արտաշնչում, իսկապես ոմանց համար գայթակղիչ է, բայց ոչ լովին։ Դա պարզապես ժեստ է։ Իրականում գայթակղվելու պատճառներն ուրիշ են, ծխելու ձևերը կարող են այնպիսի նշանակություն ունենալ, ինչպես օրինակ ակնթարթային հայացքը, ժպիտը կամ աչքերը։ Բայց իրականում կերպարն է գայթակղում, իսկ դա միայն առիթ է”։
Եթե տղաները պարզեն, որ իրենց ընկերուհին կամ ապագա կինը ծխում է, ընկերություն կանե՞ն, թե՞՝ ոչ։ Մեր հարցումներում այս հարցին տղաները պատասխանեցին՝ 30-ից 9-ը՝ ընկերություն չեմ անի, կրկին 9-ը՝ կհամոզեմ կթողնի, մնացած 12-ը ասում են թող ծխի կամ էլ դեմ չեմ, բայց կողմ էլ չեմ։
Դավիթ Ամիրյանն ասում է, եթե տղան սիրում է, ապա ոչինչ չի կարող անել.” Մի հավատացեք, եթե ասում են կհամոզեմ կամ ընկերություն չեմ անի, հաստատ չի ստացվի։ Եթե տղայի սիրտը կպնում է, ուրեմն վերջ”։
Սոնան ասում է, որ կախվածություն չունի.” Ես շատ չեմ ծխում, օրական 2-3 հատ , լինում ա 13 հատ, բայց երբ որ տեղ եմ գնում կամ երբ ընկերներով ենք հավաքվում։ Ինձ համար դժվար չի թողնելը, պետք գա կթողնեմ”։
Ըստ վիճակագրական տվյալների Հայաստանում ծխում է կանանց 7.1%-ը, որից 5%-ը 15-30 տարեկան են։
 :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հ.Գ.
Հա, մեկ էլ մոռացա ասեն, հատուկ նկատառումներով հերոսուհու անունը փոխված է։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանուր առմամբ նյութը լավն էր, բայց Ակումբում արտահայտված մի շատ կարևոր կարծիք, որն, ի դեպ, տղաներից շատերի կողմից է «հնչել», լիովին անտեսել ես.  :Tongue:  այն է՝ *եթե աղջիկը գայթակղիչ է, ապա առանց ծխելու էլ է այդպիսին, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա ծխախոտը նրան հաստատ գայթակղիչ չի դարձնի։*  :Wink:  Կարծում եմ՝ լավ կլիներ, եթե այս կարծիքն էլ մեջբերած լինեիր հոդվածումդ։

----------


## Kuk

Գժու՛կ, վարկանիշ :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ նյութը լավն էր, բայց Ակումբում արտահայտված մի շատ կարևոր կարծիք, որն, ի դեպ, տղաներից շատերի կողմից է «հնչել», լիովին անտեսել ես.  այն է՝ *եթե աղջիկը գայթակղիչ է, ապա առանց ծխելու էլ է այդպիսին, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա ծխախոտը նրան հաստատ գայթակղիչ չի դարձնի։*  Կարծում եմ՝ լավ կլիներ, եթե այս կարծիքն էլ մեջբերած լինեիր հոդվածումդ։


Ուլուանա ջան, լրիցվ համաձան եմ կարծիքիդ հետ։ Հավանաբար ես վրիպել եմ,չեմ նկատել, կամ էլ նյութը պատրաստելուց հետո է այդ կարծիքը գրվել։

----------

